# Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter



## salmohunter (7. Dezember 2005)

Von einem Angelfreund hörte ich das es eine warme Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter geben soll. 
Angeblich ist sie innen mit 2-lagigem Flies gefüttert und soll Thermowader oder ähnlich heissen. Den Hersteller wusste er leider nicht. 

Hat jemand von euch schon was davon gehört ?
Wenn ja bitte mal posten.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Flavius Rufus (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

nö...


----------



## Tüdel (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Kannst auch selber machen, einfach 2 lange Fleecehosen unter eine atmungsaktive ziehen (mach ich auch).

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Ich auch nicht,
aber Simms hat da sich so einige Patente in den USA gesichert.,
Na egal, für mich würde das auch nichtso viel Sinn machen.

Besser ist, man kann den Fleece getrennt waschen |rolleyes 

R.R.#h


----------



## The_Duke (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Von einem Angelfreund hörte ich das es eine warme Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter geben soll.
> Angeblich ist sie innen mit 2-lagigem Flies gefüttert und soll Thermowader oder ähnlich heissen. Den Hersteller wusste er leider nicht.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon was davon gehört ?
> ...



Hi Dieter 
irgendwie erschließt sich mir der Vorteil solch einer Wathose nicht. |kopfkrat 
Wo sind die Vorteile gegenüber einer normalen atmungsaktiven Hose in Verbindung mit guter warmer Underwader-wäsche?
So haste die Wathose für alle Jahreszeiten und nich nur für die kalte Jahreszeit.


----------



## salmohunter (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Die Vorteile sollen darin liegen das man nicht noch diverse
 " Unterhosen "anziehen muss.
Ich kuschele mich je nach Temperatur zB. in bis zu drei Fleecehosen. 
Die alternativen dicken Neoprenhosen hasse ich wegen der Feuchtigkeitsbildung.


----------



## Flavius Rufus (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorteile sollen darin liegen das man nicht noch diverse
> " Unterhosen "anziehen muss.


 stichwort *bequemlichkeit*. 



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kuschele mich je nach Temperatur zB. in bis zu drei Fleecehosen.


 das nenne ich ma verfroren, wa! 



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Die alternativen dicken Neoprenhosen hasse ich wegen der Feuchtigkeitsbildung.


 dann sei net so fürchterlich aufgeregt beim fischen. 


sorry, das musste sein... |supergri

seine watunterziehsache zieht der gepflegte angler schon zuhause an. da es im allgemeinen und im besonderen im winter am wasser zu kalt hierfür ist.
wie soll das gehen mit der eingearbeiteten plastikfellhose, ist sie austauschbar? denn so lange halten sie aufgrund mangelnder rückstellkraft der einezelnen härchen ja nun eh nicht. 

grüße
flavius


----------



## salmohunter (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

@ Flavius..
wenn ich meine Watunterwäsche beim losfahren aus Hannover anziehe darf ich sie beim Ankommen warscheinlich wechseln ich habe auch kein Problem damit die Klamotten vor Ort anzuklatern.

Das Fleeceeinnenteil der vom mir gesuchten Hose soll einzipbar sein mehr weis ich auch nicht.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Sorry aber den Sinn habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.

Es gibt aber Druckknöpfe zum einnieten.:q 
Einfach danach mit nem büschen Kleber versiegeln.#q

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## funster (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Mal am Rande gefragt. Wer von euch trägt bei Wassertemperaturen unter +6°C noch Atmungsaktive ? Macht das Sinn, geht das ? 

Gruß funster

(Ich spreche nicht die Kollegen an, die im Januar mit freien Oberkörper auf ner Enduro zum Angeln an die Küste reiten. Gefragt ist der normale Durchschnittsfrostködel)


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Mit der richtigen Unterbekleidung mache ich das seit 2 Jahren.
Macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn.

PS. Nur neben Dieter darfst Du nicht fischen, der erzeugt nur Bibberwellen.:q 
Aber irgendetwas is ja immer. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## The_Duke (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Mal am Rande gefragt. Wer von euch trägt bei Wassertemperaturen unter +6°C noch Atmungsaktive ? Macht das Sinn, geht das ?
> 
> Gruß funster
> 
> (Ich spreche nicht die Kollegen an, die im Januar mit freien Oberkörper auf ner Enduro zum Angeln an die Küste reiten. Gefragt ist der normale Durchschnittsfrostködel)



Ich habe meine Neoprenhose weggegeben und fische nur noch Atmungsaktive #6
2x Funktionsunterwäsche und meine geliebten Underwaders von Redington drunter...feddich!
Habs damit immerhin 1,5 Stunden am Stück inner 5°C kalten Ostsee ausgehalten....


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Ich habe meine 5mm Neopren noch.
Die kommt immer mit nach DK.
Falls ich der atm.akt. mal nen ordentlichen Triagle verpasse.
Da brauche ich dann nicht gleich nach hause fahren.
Manche Böschungen sind dort nicht ohne.:q 



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Mal am Rande gefragt. Wer von euch trägt bei Wassertemperaturen unter +6°C noch Atmungsaktive ? Macht das Sinn, geht das ?



Ich fische seit 4Jahren Atmungsaktive durch das ganze Jahr.

Powerdry lange Unterhose + 100er Polartec Fleecehose + Fleece Bibs
so ist auch -10°C kein Problem. Wenn Neopren so komfortabel ist und super wärmt, warum trägt kein Outdoorprofi es auf seinen Wanderungen...
Unter Wathosen darf halt nix aus Baumwolle sein. Nur Textilien mit hohen Kapillarkräften tragen. Die Feuchtigkeit muss zur Wathose gebracht werden damit sie verdunsten kann. Wer Schiesserfeinripp und Jeans unter der Wathose trägt friert unausweichlich. Gute Unterbekleidung für Extremsituationen kostet  leider fast genausoviel wie die Wathose. Häufig kann man z.B. bei Tchibo in den Skiangeboten Schnapper machen #h


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Plus hatte zum Beispiel in diesem Jahr eine 100% Polyester Fleece Latzhose 
für 15,-Euro im Programm. Die kleinen Preise....
Und ich Trottel hab mir nur eine gekauft.#q 

Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Gernot,

Mundsburger Damm hängen noch 2 Helly Hansen Faserpelzhosen (keine mit Latz) für 19€.
Eine scheidet aber wegen XXL-Label bei Dir aus.|wavey: 
Eigentlich wollte ich dort nur eine Schnur kaufen, geworden sind es dann 4 Schnüre.:q 

Wem der Weg zu weit ist kann hier zuschlagen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Faserpelz-Latzho...595112522QQcategoryZ13359QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TL

Ralph


----------



## salmohunter (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der richtigen Unterbekleidung mache ich das seit 2 Jahren.
> Macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn.
> 
> PS. Nur neben Dieter darfst Du nicht fischen, der erzeugt nur Bibberwellen.:q
> ...


 
Ich glaubs ja nich ...ich und Bibberwellen ..tzääää ...ich halte den
" im Kaltenwasserstehrekord " fast 6 Std. im Namsen bei 4° Grad Wassertemperatur..äh..übrigens ...meine Belohnung war der einzige Lachs der an dem Tag gefangen wurde.
Schlappe 8,5 Kilo und 17 Minuten Drill haben mich dann auch wieder aufgewärmt :q und danach noch etwas davon >>:#2: 
Das ganze übrigens auch in Atmungsaktiver Wathose allerdings mit den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Unterklamotten drunter.
Also voooorsichtig mit solchen Sprüchen alder 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## gofishing (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Wo willst Du denn am WE angreifen?
D oder DK.
Habe heute schon mal vollgetankt, trotz Regenvorhersage fürs WE.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*



> Das ganze übrigens auch in Atmungsaktiver Wathose allerdings mit den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Unterklamotten drunter.
> Also voooorsichtig mit solchen Sprüchen alder



Wat fürn Spruch.  
Willst du nun das Futter mit der Wathose spülen/waschen können ?

Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.
|uhoh: 
Das Innenfutter muss einfach vom dem atmungsaktiven Gewebe zu trennen sein
und einfach zu waschen sein.
Darum geht es.

R.R.#h


----------



## salmohunter (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Wat fürn Spruch.  
Willst du nun das Futter mit der Wathose spülen/waschen können ?

Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.
|uhoh: 
Das Innenfutter muss einfach vom dem atmungsaktiven Gewebe zu trennen 
sein und einfach zu waschen sein.
Darum geht es.

Määänsch Kerl,
die gefütterten Atmungsaktiven suche ich, das vorstehend beschriebene passierte natürlich in meinen alten normalen Wathosen...#q.
hascht es nu.....oder soll ich ne Zeichnung machen


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Atmungsaktive Wathose für den Winter*

Ich glaube es ja immer noch nicht.:g 
Was für einen Angelfreund hast Du den da zitiert ?
Warum sollte ein Wathosenhersteller zip-ins verkleben?
Das hält nicht lange.
Und verstanzen und vernähen ist eine klassiche Sollbruchstelle. #c

Wenn Dir mal ne gepierste atmungsaktive Wathose über den Weg läuft, schreib mal darüber,
hier im Forum.

Würde mich freuen.

R.R. #h


----------

